# Am I silly to be worried



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

I am 10 and a half weeks preg with twins and have been suffering the most awful sickness ever, all I have wanted is for it to ease, but guess what now it has started to ease  and i feel a whole load human again I am starting to worry! I am worrying that something is wrong and that my HCG is dropping and I am expecting the worst! I am also suffering form a few aches and pains and have a sore and tender uterus on and off (more often than not and i have had this from the start). This tenderness is the same pain that i get mid cycle and whan i am ready for egg collection?

I have had an eptopic pg in the past and had one tube removed, i have also got a few adhesions and am wondering if that may be causing the pain? 

I had a scan 5 days ago and the babies where both fine and bouncing about.  I have not had a midwfe app yet as i live in one county but it is much mearer to for me to have my babies in the next county (sorry to be so confusing ) My community midwife wont see me until 16 weeks and i have heard nothing form the hospital. I keep calling but it just rings and rings! It so frustrating!!


Anyhow thats enough of the grumbling essay  any help you can give me reharding the sickness and pains would be great!!

lizzylou
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, congratulations on the twins, you must be so excited.

It is perfectly normal to react as you are. Even though you wish you didn't feel sick, when you don't, you wish you did!

At your gestation, the placenta is taking over the job of maintaining the pregnancy from your hormones, therefore your hormone levels are changing and thats why you are beginning to feel better.

You're not at all silly to feel as you do, its normal.

Try and put it out of your mind and enjoy being pregnant, it won't be too long before you can feel them moving and that makes all the difference.

Take care x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Oink

Bless you for replying so quickly and thank you for making me feel so much better!  
After i posted i was really sick how funny is that   and now i feel awful again!!!! 

I am beginning to enjoy being pregnant but its hard to when you feel so rough, i think i am still in shock that its twins!!!

Thanks once again

lizzylou
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Blimey!! I wrote (but deleted after) that you may be unwell again but again, it was all normal!! I must have had a premonition!

Take care x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Oink

Me again!! The sickness has come back with a vengance but i am still worried about the pains I am getting! Its mainly on my right side and it hurts if i apply pressure! I have also had shooting pains that go right up me which are crippling but only last a few moments, they are just like the ones you can get days before your period! they go up both the front and back passage (sorry tmi)

Should i see a doctor or are these pains all a normal part of pregnancy? I do remember an old gp saying to me once that my pg would be painful as i have adhesions!!

Help what do you advise??

lizzylou
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think that the idea of streching adhesions is right but if you are really worried, by all means go to your GP.

Sorry about the sickness, have you tried the travel sickness bands, they were a godsend for me

Take care x


----------

